# 03 spec v aftermarket midpipe is it worth it?



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a 03 spec v with megan headers megan axle back muffler and nismo short ram. I know the stock midpipe has a small muffler built in and the megan racing has a longer free flowing resanator in its midpipe. I'm hopin it makes the tone a little deeper and more hollowed out. also guessin with that longer resanator it might be a little quiter too 

what do you guys think?


----------



## picabu (Sep 27, 2007)

The stock midpipe has a catalytic converter, not muffler.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the mid pipe has a resonator in it and is behind the cat...


----------



## picabu (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the flex section, not resonator I think.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok this is my setup as of right now. I have my headers than stock down pipe at the end of the down pipe is the cat than the stock midpipe bolts to that with a built in tiny muffler than back to my aftermarker muffler. What I'm askin. Is if I get rid of that stock midpipe will the megan have a deeper and more hollow out tone to it sense the megan midpipe has a 2 to 3 foot resinator? See the sound I'm after is how the SRT 4 sounds when your rolling and you let off gas. I like the gargle it makes. I'm think I mite get a sound kinda like that cuz as of now when I let of gas it back fires a little. What gives that car that beautiful exhaust sound?


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

ok giving an update i installed the megan midpipe did improve power. im now looking into a megan downpipe (no cat) what you guys think ive heard good things and bad things will it make a bad smell having no cat? and could it damage the engine becaust of lower back pressure. and how much power will this add. its 3 inch at headers and 3.5 at mid pipe most of the exhaust is 2.5 inch back by axle.


----------

